# V8 urQuattro.....



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

Did this guy ever finish this?
http://www.elektro.com/~audi/goggin/



















_Modified by brownhornet at 5:29 AM 2-21-2005_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: V8 urQuattro..... (brownhornet)*

Last I heard, no, and he was considring pulling it and putting an I5 back in...


----------



## hi-speed dubbin (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: V8 urQuattro..... (duandcc)*


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: V8 urQuattro..... (hi-speed dubbin)*

I would LOVE to see a Ur-Q go driving by with the sound of a V8 out the exhaust


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: V8 urQuattro..... (Quattro Krant)*

They kinda sound like that already..especially with a nice exhaust.
Many people that have no clue about the car are infact suprised it's a 5 cylinder, and not an 8


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: V8 urQuattro..... (Sepp)*

Agreed, even a plain jane NG (high compression non-turbo I5) sounds incredible with a decent exhaust once you get it on the cam (say above 4,000). Now, I will say it does NOT sound as good as either of the LT1 cars I have...nor as good as the LT1 quattro... I've never heard the 4.2 in person, but if it sounds as dead on sexy as a SBC LT1....it's still got the I5 beat by a long shot. 
If I were that guys, I'd get it running right, not pull it. My udnerstanding is that the wiring & FI is the sticking part. Sounds like he's trying to use the STOCK V8 FI & Ignition system. It would be tons easier if he'd jsut go EFI...


----------



## hi-speed dubbin (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: V8 urQuattro..... (duandcc)*

i've seen a v8 90 online don't see why this guy has to stop his project oh yeah and last i heard that 90 v8 was twin turboed i'll look for the link







and here it is http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...t=282





































_Modified by hi-speed dubbin at 9:36 AM 4-26-2005_
here's another http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...=2248










_Modified by hi-speed dubbin at 10:12 AM 4-26-2005_


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

I know that car, I talk to him every once in a while and recently asked him about the progress. Its been slow, he's quite a perfectionist and also has a more demanding project at hand. When he jumps into to - it'll be done right.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: V8 urQuattro..... (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_They kinda sound like that already..especially with a nice exhaust.
Many people that have no clue about the car are infact suprised it's a 5 cylinder, and not an 8
 I hear what your saying. My buddy has an 86 4KQT and when it went by once, my dad said that it had a v8ish sound to it, nice and mellow while still sounding aggressive at the same time.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: V8 urQuattro..... (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Agreed, even a plain jane NG (high compression non-turbo I5) sounds incredible with a decent exhaust once you get it on the cam (say above 4,000)....

That's why I never have my stereo on!!!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (quattro v1.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattro v1.0* »_ Its been slow, he's quite a perfectionist and also has a more demanding project at hand.
 What the hell is his other more demanding project, building a space ship from scratch?


----------

